# Inspirational tanks



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

this one is awesome, id on't know who the credit goes to:


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Kwong Kam Pui


----------



## No.92 (May 1, 2016)

Geez where to begin and how much time do I have? There are so many phenomenal tanks out there. Here are a few:










I mean this one is crazy. 


















And this one. I'm a sucker for floating stuff



























I could go on all day.


----------



## pinkkiwi1230 (Feb 15, 2016)

That pond in the last one is really cool. I wonder how they did that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAXX (Dec 30, 2015)

No.92 said:


> Geez where to begin and how much time do I have? There are so many phenomenal tanks out there. Here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing, all of those. The forest and hills in particular is mind boggling to me. I can't get my scape to look like anything but plants thrown around a few pieces of driftwood, so the level of forethought and artistry that goes into a tank like that is just astounding to me. 

Great topic, we should all be able to enjoy the beauty of others designs.


----------

